# Pen Records



## Wright (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone keep a record or data base of the pens they make?  Like date, pen kit, material, who it went to, Gift or for sale? I was just wondering because I would like to start some sort of record of my pens that I make.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Jun 19, 2012)

I made a spread sheet with Excel to keep track of the specifics of each pen I make. I know the number of each pen and I know all the items I used, if I reverse painted the blank or used extra cost clips or such, and the cost of each itemm shop supplies estimate, listed selling price, when & where sold and the profit that results. If you have used Excel it is not too difficult to set up. I guess the hardest part is remembering to add each component purchase to your inventory woeksheet, and the details as you finish each pen to the pen tada worksheet. I also have a worksheet that lists blanks on hand.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 19, 2012)

I have photos of every pen in numbered folders along with a text file of the details.  These numbers match up to an excel spreadsheet that keeps track of costs, pricing, sales, etc...


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 19, 2012)

I also use an Excel spreadsheet. Each pen has a unique ID, and I note the components, blank, and finish. I also have a column about the current status of the pen (Listed on my web site? Not yet listed? In a shop? Sold? Snagged for personal use?) and a "notes" column where I note any special features and who has the pen, if known.

I also have a "portfolio" folder on my hard drive with a photo of each pen or other item I made. The file name is the unique ID from the spreadsheet. These photos are a record for myself, rather than a way to show off my work, so they don't have to be top quality or super-high resolution.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes. Definitely. I am a self taught database programmer and developed a small program in Visual Fox Pro to keep tracking of what I build and what I sell. It displays photos of every product. 
I am in the process of adding barcode capability to my program.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Jun 19, 2012)

I use an old (free) version of PenBox available at My Pen Box A Pen Maker's Database.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 19, 2012)

I only wish I had...too late now.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## OOPS (Jun 19, 2012)

I have done my organizing a little differently.  I used a database program for my wood inventory.  So if I need to know quickly if I have any Bloodwood, or Tulipwood, the answer is right at hand.  I also recorded the price of the wood and the vendor.  

I opted to develop an "average cost" per style of pen, rather than the more elaborate specific cost for each pen.  I used a spreadsheet, and entered the kit cost, the credit card discount, the typical consumables used, etc.  Then I use an average blank cost, so that the USUAL cost of a Sedona, let's say, is $X.  When there is a price increase in the kit, or if I buy in bulk and the cost per kit decreases, a simple entry will now show me my new usual cost.  If someone calls up and wants a multiple order, I can quickly look to see what my normal cost is per pen.  The cost, $X, is a number than can change frequently, if prices fluctuate.  Early on I attempted to determine the cost of sandpaper, finish, paper towels, and other misc. stuff, and after all of the calculating, it seems that it stays at about $2.25 per pen.  So I no longer adjust that price if sandpaper is on sale, for instance.  

Keeping track of acrylic blanks can be more difficult.  For wood blanks the type of wood is sufficient, but its harder to remember what the "Screaming Hawaiian Sunset" blank looked like one year later, let alone where you purchased it!  I would suggest keeping a record of the blank used, the vendor and part number, if available.  Or, as some have suggested, keep a photographic diary.  I found that keeping photographs sorted turned out to be too much hassle, but from the posts above, it certainly is possible to do, for some.  I hope this helps.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 19, 2012)

I understand the record keeping, but when do you get time to turn????
Pictures, spreadsheets, costs, discounts, types of wood, acrylic fancy names, etc.
I admire you all.
gordon


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 19, 2012)

I did a spreadsheet showing what kits I bought, from whom, how much, which blank I put on them and when it sold and to whom.

The spreadsheet looked slick for a while then as time went on it got ignored more and more then after a couple hundred pens I said to heck with it, too much hassle!


----------



## commercialbuilder (Jun 19, 2012)

I use the progaram Penventory and it has served me well, it is free but you can donate some money if you like it.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 19, 2012)

Atherton Pens said:


> I use an old (free) version of PenBox available at My Pen Box A Pen Maker's Database.



Me too. I wanted to upgrade it but cannot get him to respond to my email request. Am willing to pay for the new version. 

I have issues with designing the report page which I need.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 20, 2012)

commercialbuilder said:


> I use the progaram Penventory and it has served me well, it is free but you can donate some money if you like it.


 Penventory - Please Login


----------



## Jarod888 (Jun 20, 2012)

I just started turning back in April, and I have been keeping a journal since I started. I take a few pictures of each pen and make a short writeup about the materials used. I plan on continuing to do that because I want to have a record of all the pens I make.  I think that I will also start a journal for other items I decide to make.  The pen journal will be separate though.



flyitfast said:


> I understand the record keeping, but when do you get time to turn????
> Pictures, spreadsheets, costs, discounts, types of wood, acrylic fancy names, etc.
> I admire you all.
> gordon



I do it throughout the process while I am turning.  I note the blank, kit, cost of both and pen number before I start.  After the pen is assembled, I write a short blurb about the turning process, finish, etc with the pen after it is finished.  When I have time, I snap a few photos with my cell phone, and "bluetooth" them to my laptop.  Once I have them on the laptop, I crop, resize, and compress the pictures.  I then print them and cut them out and glue stick them into the journal.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Jun 20, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> ...then as time went on it got ignored more and more then after a couple hundred pens I said to heck with it, too much hassle!



Hehehe.... been there, done that.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jun 20, 2012)

Same here - spent a lot of time creating a Micosoft Access database that tracked everything about the pen and included the financials - got to be a hassle.  Then I remembered - this isn't a job it is a hobby, although a serious hobby, so it has gone by the wayside.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jun 20, 2012)

I do the same as most of these post and use Excel for my inventory. But the MAIN reason I started doing it is having someone call you and say " You made a pen for John Doe and I want one exactly like it but in blue."...??? Geez, that was 2 Christmas seasons ago... what did I sell him??? I can go to my spreadsheet and see what pen I sold to John Doe so that I have the necessary information.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a "inventory" database for the pens I make ( kits, plating, blank, costs, etc ). When I sell a pen I move the entry from the "inventory" database to the "sold" database.


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 20, 2012)

I also use Excel and log each pen I make by serial#, date made, model, plating, blank, refill type, price, date sold, price sold for, and customer.   I always take a copy of this spreadsheet to each show (pens in inventory only).  Comes in handy.

At the bottom, I have created several pages where I have copied my sold pens. There I track pens sold by date, pens sold by model (kit); and pens sold by blank.


----------



## bradh (Jun 20, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> I have photos of every pen in numbered folders along with a text file of the details.  These numbers match up to an excel spreadsheet that keeps track of costs, pricing, sales, etc...


You can link the pictures to the spreadsheet with a file hyperlink in a cell. This has helped me numerous times when I lost track of which pen is which number, just click on the link and up pops the image.
  The spead sheet is a great tool when a customer calls up and wants another pen like the last one. I can open the spreadsheet, see what they ordered, what they paid, see an image of the pen and see my inventory of kits and blanks. I know if I have the parts to make what they want. Having this information really impresses a customer and is important to someone like me who can't even remember what I had for breakfast.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 20, 2012)

A good idea on the picture links, however the spreadsheet and my photos don't typically reside on the same computer.  My wife is the keeper of the finances and is in charge of the actual end of the day inventory so she has that file. I have the photos on my computer because that's where photoshop and other tools are.

I'm an applications/web developer by trade and have gone down the path several times of making a true web/database based application, but every time I just find it much easier to deal with the spreadsheet.  

Having photos and an inventory are also good for insurance reasons, especially for those of us with an actual business associated with our hobby.


----------



## studioso (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, I wish I had the discipline you guys have. I don't even turn that much, and still I'm very disorganized. (I once was going to listen to a seminar about procrastination, but I ended up pushing it off...)

the truth is that I've learned early that even if you don't sell that much and you turn only for yourself or for gifting, you should have a detailed log of all incoming stock (kits from different vendors might be of very different quality and bushing are not necessarily interchangeable DAMHIK) and finished goods. but I wish I had your  determination...


----------



## Wright (Jun 20, 2012)

All these posts are very interesting. I just downloaded a free office program and it has a spreadsheet, database, and work processing. I thought that I would try and create a simple inventory sheet just for tracking the pens I make.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Jun 21, 2012)

Wright said:


> I just downloaded a free office program and it has a spreadsheet, database, and work processing.



I'd like to take a peek at it. Do you have a link or the name of the program please?


----------



## greggas (Jun 21, 2012)

I track, with excel, every item that I sell.
For pens I list by type, material and cost.
I find it very helpful when deciding what to produce


----------



## avbill (Jun 21, 2012)

I USE A SPREAD SHEET:

first  i number [id] each pen by the year i turned it in 11, 0r 12 then a 4 digit number 1001 then 1002 for every pen turned that year.  so for this year  my next pen would be 121095

I use a second column to identify the kit used  A for Junior B Statesmen C Cigar  & etc. and the type kit  F;R;B I think you get the picture    So a cigar pen would be: 121095-CB  so if i had a cigar rollerball  it would be 121095-CR

third i describe the finish  G/T  = gold titanium  SS = Sterling Silver   you need to make up your own  initials for the difference finishes. 

next column  is description of pen such as  [Pheasant Feathers Pen or Lamar  Pen ]  an additional column would  Ring Neck or African **** or Amherst  /  Tru-stone 

besides the  cost & retail columns  i added a column to indicate which pen can be interchanged between rollerball and fountain. 3/4 of my pens have this feature. 

another column  is  Gift/Stolen/Donation [this is used at tax time.]


----------



## Wright (Jun 21, 2012)

Ulises, the program is called Open Office.org.  Google it. It is a good office program for free.


----------



## Wright (Jun 21, 2012)

Bill, I like your Spreadsheet layout.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep, database with each pen, photo, blanks, costs.  Sold information, who, where, cost, extras, etc.  Also generates some basic reports for tax purposes at end of year.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Jun 21, 2012)

Open Office is what I use. It is a free program set that will work with ALL of the Microsoft office programs. I love it.


----------



## KDM (Jun 23, 2012)

I am also that nerd. I have photos of all my pens and the filename reflects the date, kit and material.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 24, 2012)

I am using Penworks and Joe has been great to work with on reports that aren't usual. Excel would be hard to deliver these types of reports.


----------



## Russknan (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been using Bento for the Macintosh, and Bento for iPad for portability and to update while in the shop. Bento is a cut-down version of the database Filemaker. Although the two versions (computer and iPad) are supposed to sync, I find that the integration is less than perfect when it comes to pictures of pens and blanks. Blanks worked fine, but pen pictures have to be added by hand to the iPad(?) Anyway, pretty easy, and works for me.


----------

